# John Deere Moco Cutterbar



## Osman1 (Nov 30, 2014)

I have a 735 Moco that dealer told me to use hydraulic oil in Cutterbar, that seems a little bit like.........Water. Jdparts is showing hyd oil also.What are you guys using. Can I use Lucas in with the oil or something else altogether. It should be the same on 530,535,730,735,630,635,830,835


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I use what Deere recommends as per oils.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

I have used hyd oil in my 730 Moco. Conditioning rollers are pretty much wore out, turtle shells have holes worn thin, hitch ball wore out, pretty much seen a lot of use, and no cutterbar problems (knock on wood). Hyd oil seems to have done its job.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

One word of advice or maybe a comment that hijacks the thread.

When pulling plug to check hydraulic oil, go slow to allow trapped air to vent before loosing plug. I have gotten a lap full of oil because of an air "burp" right when plug is pulled. After "burp" it will dribble out like normal, but can soak you if not careful.

Maybe I have a breather plugged up?


----------



## fe390man (Dec 30, 2014)

Does is call for hy-gard? If so make sure you use it. I have to in my 936. Made the mistake of saving a couple bucks by running standard 303 hydro oil once. Started boiling through breather cap on cutter bar gear box. The oils get super hot. The oil needs to be rated for that application.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Hy trans, tractor hydraulic etc is different than straight hydraulic oil, formulation is different than regular hydraulic oil to give it more lubricating properties.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

HyGard is what you want.


----------



## qcfarms (Dec 14, 2014)

My JD 925 MOCO calls for hy-gard in the cutter bar. My JD 270 mower uses the 90-140 oil which is definitely different than the hy-gard. I would bet the operators manual calls for hy-gard.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

For an example, I had a 82 Camaro with the 5 speed manual transmixer when stationed in SC. I drove it around there and had no problems; headed home on leave and dropped all but 4th gear (direct) and had to get a new/different tranny put in at a little burg along the interstate. Turns out the transmission had gear oil in it, but called for Dextron II. The gear oil was too thick and the tranny tolerances were too tight for it; it was like it never even had oil in it ( the gear oil was in it when I bought it.)

Lesson learned! I figure some group of lab rats get paid good money to make sure that everything works with everything else. I don't take it upon myself to arbitrarily decide that they are morons and make my own changes to their research.

73, Mark


----------



## Osman1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks guys, been busy I said hyd oil because we have always used the hygard j20c oil it doesn't pay to cheap out on oil, we haven't any problems so, if it's not broke don't fix it


----------

